# GameSpy bald weg... Ist ein Vertragsbruch die Folge?



## Hellreser (20. April 2014)

Hey,

ich wusste leider nicht, wo genau ich die Frage stellen sollte, falls es hier falsch ist, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. 

Ich habe heute eine Liste gefunden, von Spielen, die von GameSpy abhängig sind. Liste: HIER

Nun sind da auch Titel dabei, die ich auch habe und die ich regelmäßig spiele. Darunter fallen Arma II, Crysis I + II, Halo: Combat Evolved, Stronghold 2 und Legends, und noch viele mehr....  Nun gibt es diese Spiele bei Steam, Origin, oder klassisch auch der CD/DVD. Und überall steht da, dass auch ein Multiplayer mit dabei ist. Fällt dieser nun weg, wären viele dieser Spiele für mich nicht mehr lohnenswert, sie würde nur in meiner Bibliothek bzw. in meinem Regel vergammeln. 

Habe ich hier irgendeinem Möglichkeit, die Spiele wieder zurückzugeben???  Ich habe diese immerhin gerade für den Multiplayer gekauft, welcher mir beim Kauf ja auch zugesichert wurde. Kommt so etwas dann nicht einem Vertragsbruch gleich? 

Gruß

Hellreser


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

Also ich denke Crysis wird dann auf Origin Servern laufen.

Und dann wird nur gecrackt bleiben.


----------



## Norkzlam (20. April 2014)

Normalerweise steht bei der Installation in den Nutzungsbedingungen, dass sich die Publisher das Recht nehmen, die online Dienste jederzeit zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Hellreser (20. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also ich denke Crysis wird dann auf Origin Servern laufen.
> 
> Und dann wird nur gecrackt bleiben.



Soweit ich weiß, kam die Ankündigung schon, dass es keine Umstellung geben soll. Aus der Crysis Reihe soll nur noch 3 im MP spielbar sein.



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Normalerweise steht bei der Installation in den Nutzungsbedingungen, dass sich die Publisher das Recht nehmen, die online Dienste jederzeit zu deaktivieren.



Und wenn es da nicht steht, wäre es dann möglich, das Spiel zurück zu geben o.ä.?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

Hellreser schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kam die Ankündigung schon, dass es keine Umstellung geben soll. Aus der Crysis Reihe soll nur noch 3 im MP spielbar sein.
> 
> Und wenn es da nicht steht, wäre es dann möglich, das Spiel zurück zu geben o.ä.?



Echt? Schade.  bleibt nur gecrackt


----------



## xActionx (20. April 2014)

Naja bei solch "betagten" Games ist es einfach normal, dass die online Dienste irgendwann eingestellt werden. Da kann man auch nix wegen zurück geben. 

Das war schon immer so und wird auch denke ich so bleiben zumal diese Games eh nur noch von sehr wenigen online gespielt werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. April 2014)

CB hat hier einige Infos, vor allem in den Updates.
Gamespy-Aus betrifft zahlreiche Spiele (Update 3) - ComputerBase

Für einige deiner Spiele könnte es also durchaus das Aus sein.


----------



## Hellreser (20. April 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Naja bei solch "betagten" Games ist es einfach normal, dass die online Dienste irgendwann eingestellt werden. Da kann man auch nix wegen zurück geben.
> 
> Das war schon immer so und wird auch denke ich so bleiben zumal diese Games eh nur noch von sehr wenigen online gespielt werden.



Natürlich ist es normal, dass irgendwann das aus kommt. Aber aus dem verlinkten Beitrag von GoldenMic (Danke dafür) geht auch hervor, dass sogar der LAN Modus verloren geht. Ich meine: Ok, den normalen Multiplayer zu verlieren geht ja noch, aber sogar der LAN Modus??? 

Und spiele wie Bad Company 2 oder Arma II werden immer noch sehr stark gespielt. Crysis 2 ist gerade einmal 3 Jahre alt, betagt ist es damit ja auch nicht.


----------

